# Sobre amplificadores de alta potencia 5000w etc



## maravillasaudio

hola amigos soy un chico de 26 años que hace muchos años tengo pasion por los amplificador de super altisima potencia....
e echo miles de amplificador, asta con ayuda de fabricantes importantes en españa, solo por propia locura, e incluso parlantes o altavoces de mas de 3 metros de diametro.
si lo que escuchan , con un electroiman gigantesco como base magnetica de la bobina...todo rizado pa que no creara oscilaciones, podemos decir que emos batido el record ginnes pero no lo llegamos a registrar.
les dire que actualmente estoy fabricando un amplificador de baja potencia de 3000 watios 2x1500 alimentado a 96+96 voltios.
pero tengo un proyecto y diseño de  27.000 watios que con mosfets ..... y 180 +180 voltios.
actualmente estoy haciendo la placa de softstart. y los retardos de rele de la de 3000watios..
me falta el previo de entrada y el desfasador de 380 grados para invertir la onda si se quiere poner en bridge.
os pongo una foto de la de 3000watios como beis es una cosa espeluznante con 2 transformadores de 1000va  de 65+65 alterna que suben a 92+92 o incluso 100+100 en continua.
estoy viendo la posivilidad de alimentar el ventilador con un zener de 12 voltios y una resistencia de 10watios de masa a +92v  ¿¿alguien sabe el calculo de resistencia que devo poner para que el zener absorba bajar de 92 a 12 voltios??? compre un modulo de tunel bestia., porque yo lo ago todo a lo bestia, lo fabrico fisher aposta pa mi.


----------



## maravillasaudio

hola amigos tengo un problema para solucionar , aber que opinais,
resulta que la fuente del amplificador es de 92+92 y quiero hacer otra minifuente partiendo de esa para previos etc y inclusibe ventilador etc.... tiene que sacar 15+15 voltios.
asi que e echo esto con zener de 15voltios y transistor de audio que tenia por  ai los mjl21193y mjl21194  de audio tienen 250voltios de aguante suficiente porque trabajamos a 92 ,potencia de 200watios y 16 amperios nada despreciable ...
ahora vien opinar con el esquema , creeis que funcionara????.quiero sacar bastante watios ya que tiene que alimentar los previos, el softstart y el ventilador


----------



## tiagodj71

holas yo tengo los diagramas que creo que son los que tu tienes, lo arme uno y realmente no me funciono es el de 5000w porfa dame una mano gracias de antemano


----------



## NESTOR

si solo quiero colocar 4 transistores, que potencia me daria y que fuente tendria que usar?


----------



## maravillasaudio

hola amigos  pues le dire que yo aun no lo arme pero lo armare en brebe , debe funcionar, algo a echo mal...
la alimentacion esta vien??? y todo debe funcionar , de todos modos si se espera le dire si ba bien y los errores que tienes si los tiene.
sobre si se puede usar asta 2 transistores si  clacula los watios por transistor de un semiciclo y tendras la potencia.


----------



## lorenzo2007

yo creo que la fuente de los zener te puede funcionar si los transistores aguantan bien los amperajes 
lo que si creo quye la resistencia es muy poca 
yo la aumentaria para dejar a los zener un poco mas desahogados

algo que creo que si deverian hacer es publicar bien el amplificador porque lo estube mirando 
y no sale como hacer la bobina de salida y algunos componentes falta detalles 
si lo pueden subier completo seria genial 
yo digo para compartir solamente

ya que has echo tanto amplificador queria sabver si sabes de uno con  irf320
 si tienes por ahi 
me lo mandas porfavor seria de gran utilidada y aporte porfavor eso si te lo agradeceria muxo mxo


----------



## maravillasaudio

hola amigo eso es todo teoria pero hablemos de fuentes de alto consumo nada de tonterias, hablamos de fuentes que en euros valen mas que cualquier aparato electrico y que cualquier amplificador, aparte de que pesan burradas de kilos, condensadores de gran potencia .
lo de a que altaboz se conecta respuesta rapida y sencilla
a mas de 10 si quieres  , usas serie paralelo serie paralelo y miles de conexiones , de esa forma podrias conectar mas de 1000 altaboces configurando serie paralelo,asta que en el medidor conectado a los 1000 altaboces te diera  4 , 8 u 2 homios a eleccion.
asi que los watios serian consumidos por todos y cada uno de los altaboces digamos que tienes 7000 watios y 800 watios de altaboz, entre 8 altaboces te comes esos 7000 watios.


la cabeza esta pa pensar y no pa llevar sombrero.
aqui teneis las fotos de mi amplificador


----------



## hans bautista

mira. un amplificador de 5000w? algo grandote. no siempre las imágenes que circulan por la red son reales. con esto no estoy dudando de ti, por supuesto que no. pero no quedaría ninguna duda de ellos. si subieras el diagrama completo.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Guau! Ahora me pregunto: ¿Es realmente necesario hacer semejante bicho?
Digo, si se te cuelga en un sonido te quedás a pata!
Yo distribuiria la potencia en más amplificadores.
Ya de 1500W por canal me parece más que suficiente.

Otra, ¿No son algo delgados los cables que se ven en la foto  ?


Suerte


----------



## ravenss

Calculo que para tantapotencia se usaria cables visiblemente de espesores considerables.
por otro lado en lo que voy a decir se daran cuenta de una gran verdad. Todo amplificador puede entregar potencias grandes o pequeñas segun su diseño pero nunca un amplificador va a entregar mas potencia que la de su fuente... Por lo tanto cuanta potencia podemos entregar con dos transformadores de 1000VA (uno por semiciclo por lo que se nota al ser un ampificador mono)
prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr bingo!!!! 2000 W a la salida... pero ni aun asi porque no existe amplificador practicamente eficiente al cien por ciento. Por lo que dudo q en cargas normales entregue mas de 1800 vatios. 
Son solo opiniones que dan mi pauperrima experiencia y ojala me equivoque asi me armo uno.


----------



## Fogonazo

> mira ...una amplificador de 5000w? algo grandote....no siempre las imagenes que ciorculan por la ret son reales...con esto no estoy dudando de ti,por supuesto que no... ..pero no quedaria ninguna duda de ellos....si subirias el diagrama completo...




Yo tambien estoy esperando el esquema. Pero mas aun el de 70000 W


----------



## Dano

Yo también lo estoy esperando.

Por los 5000 watts. mmm. no se., me gustaría ver cosas más detalladas.

Saludos


----------



## crazysound

Hola maravillas', opino lo mismo que hans. Serías tan amable de postear el diagrama completo?
(Tengo 26 años, soy sonidista y no es común ver potencias tan grandes).
Gracias.


----------



## tecnicdeso

_me falta el previo de entrada y el desfasador de 380 grados para invertir la onda si se quiere poner en bridge._

Para ser tan adelantado en tus proyectos, deberias saber que una señal desfasada 360º no es una señal desfasada. Prueba a desfasarla 180º, a lo mejor si puedes poner en bridge tu invento.

Y otro consejo, para un ventilador utiliza un transistor con una resistencia variable a temperatura, para así hacer girar el ventilador solo en caso de necesidad. El diodo zener lo vas a chamuscar con esos voltajes y potencias.

Por cierto, a todos los amigos de este foro nos encantaria que antes de hacer fncionar tu invento pusieses una camara para así ofrecernos los fuegos artificiales, en especial los drivers y finales.
Seguro que seria muy instructivo ver la llamita azul y el fumillo blanco precedente        . Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Por favor alguien que me ayude con esta cuenta:

Si tengo un Amplificador de 70.000 W de salida, estimando un redimiento electrico general
del 65%, este consumira 107.700 W, esta potencia se toma de la red electrica (Supongo yo)
que si es de 220 VCA nos da 489 A, sigo suponiedo que la alimentacion sea monofasica, si
es trifasica sera de unos (Mas razonables) 163 A por face, sigo con mi cuenta.
Si aceptamos una densidad de corriente de 4 A/mm2 tendremos 3 conductorcitos de 41 mm2 de seccion mas un neutro (Valor normalizado mas cercano 50 mm2).
¿ Creo que voy bastante bien o no ?. No quiero ni pensar en lo que debe ser el cable de
alimentacion ! ! !.

Me parece un poquitin exagerado

Cuando vinieron los Stones a mi barrio trajeron 150 KW de potencia en sonido, distribuidos
en decenas de amplificador, para alimentarlos pidieron 2 grupos electrogenos de 1 MW c/u.
Y estos chicos algo saben de sonorizar


Como dijo Confucio (Filósofo chino, 551 adC - 479 adC):
¡ ¡ ¡ Que seas paranoico NO significa que No te esten siguiendo ! ! !

Edit
Girar la señal de audio 380º y en reiteradas etapas produce el famoso efecto mareo.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Miren esto: YouTube - amplificador echo a mano de 3000 watios Dice ser de 1500W. Imaginen el tamaño que tendía uno de 70.000W. Imagínen lo que disiparía, necesitarías un aire acondicionado de 4500 frigorias


----------



## Fogonazo

Francisco Galarza o yo veo mal o los capacitores vericales NO estan conectados ?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?

Si ese toroide es el de poder MMmmmmmm......  no me da lo watio vio ! ! !


----------



## tecnicdeso

Me parece que los aficionados electrónicos de este foro duermen poco o no duermen, pues por ello ese humor.

Los resultados de potencias y voltajes son cálculos sencillos. 

En la práctica, se utilizan amplificador de 1Kw. aproximado por canal, y en la mayoria de casos, no se trabaja en bridge, ya que es un tanto peligroso.

El motivo que un rolling stones, u2 o etc. precisen de grupos electrógenos tan exagerados es por la iluminación, que en caso de ser PAR, precisa mucha potencia, como 250Kw o mas.

El sonido apenas consume en relación a todo el resto del equipo, puesto que siempre son picos de consumo.

Un saludo


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Francisco Galarza o yo veo mal o los capacitores vericales NO estan conectados ?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?
> 
> Si ese toroide es el de poder MMmmmmmm......  no me da lo watio vio ! ! !



Tenés toda la razón. Los laterales celestes tampoco están conectados!!! Pequeño detalle.
El bobinado de toroide deja bastante que desear (más allá de las dimensiones), bastante desprolijo para ser un proyecto de ese tamaño.

Pero no podemos negar que se armó un lindo vúmetro


----------



## Fogonazo

Entendiste a la perfeccion mi pensamiento.

! ! ! Que seas paranoico no significa que no te esten siguiendo ¡ ¡ ¡


Tecnidenso, esa es la idea de lo que postee, los supergrupos no utilizan amplificador gigantes, apilan muchos de potencias serias pero logicas (1000, 1500, 2500 W)


----------



## maravillas

hola pareceis jilipollas , ese amplificador es mio.
y el toroide es  de 12 voltios ,  de 12 a 92+92  pedazo de tontines. 
trasforma de 12 a 92+92  con un sg3525 y monton de irfz


----------



## Fogonazo

Si no entiendo mal tu alimentas el amplificador con 12 VCC y lo transformadorrmas a +-92VCC

Esto para una potencia de 1500W dara una corriente sobre 12 VCC 125 A sin considerar las perdidas del transformador y los propios IRF

¿ Correcto ?

A y por favor lo de "jilipollas" y "tontines" te lo guardas si se te trata con respeto responde de igual manera


----------



## cronos

Se escucha fantastico tu amplificador de 5000w, pero las fotos no me convencen seria mejor si subieras el diagrama, y aprovechando el de 70000w y la fuente debe de ser enorme.


gracias espero tu respuesta y los diagramas


----------



## Fogonazo

cronos dijo:
			
		

> Se escucha fantastico tu amplificador de 5000w, pero las fotos no me convencen seria mejor si subieras el diagrama, y aprovechando el de 70000w y la fuente debe de ser enorme.
> 
> 
> gracias espero tu respuesta y los diagramas




Yo tambien sigo esperando !


----------



## Pablo16

JAJA tremendo lio que se armo con 'maravillas'.

Estoy de acuerdo con el amigo Fogonazo, no hay que 'sacar el cobre' como se dice por aca y mejor mostrar un poco de respeto. 

Con respecto a los amplificador de 70000 watts.ES ESO POSIBLE?! si lo es quisiera ver el diagrama de ese monstruo.

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Pablo16, fijate si tienes ganas en mi comentario de la pag. anterior, particularmente fijate en las cuentas que saque. 
Las saque en absoluto tono ironico


----------



## Pablo16

Lo note desde el principio, aveces hay gente que lee las cosas de 'rapidito' y enseguida sacan la espada. Supongo que si se iba lanzar a las 'palabras' debio haber revisado una o 2 veces mas lo que escribiste.

Esos 70kw, ironia o no, creo que son una tremenda y gigantezca exageracion. Con los 100W RMS de mi amplificador con TIP35c estoy conforme


----------



## gaston sj

talvez la etapa del amigo maravillas o algo asi sea calculado en watios chinos  o talvez en watios japoneses ya que 100 watios son 6400w chinos  y 100watios equibalen a 3500watios japoneses ajajajaj


----------



## migueplus

hola a todos
como es eso de amplificador de 3000 watts alimentado
por 2 transformadores de 1000va o sea 2000va que es
menor a 2000watts y un amplificador de 3000watts por
lo menos necesita un transformador de 4000watts
me parece que no hay respeto al conocimiento de
nosotros los usuarios del foro
saludos


----------



## maravillas

hola resulta que me parece que no entendeis mucho de sonido y menos de etapas. segun que tipo si es mosfet o bipolar. ba por amperios o por voltios. se trata de conseguir en bornes unos voltajes de 200 voltios en alterna señal sinusoidal de sonido y unos 30 amperios reales en borne de altavoz creo que serian muchisimos miles de watios...... es un ejemplo...... dejaros de historias y pensar eso claramente.
arrojaria unos 6000 w.
ara vien digamos   200 v y 150 amperios tendriamos 30.000 watios.
digan lo que quieran pero eso es la realidad.
y no hay altavoz capaz de aguantar esto ....la bobina deberia ser  capaz de dejar pasar 150 amp¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
y lo mejor es refrigerar esa bobina.


----------



## migueplus

hola mara
entonces crees que hay parlates de 70.000 watios? porque haces tanto alarde
yo tengo 35 años en audio he fabricado amplificador desde tubos de 10 watts hasta mosfets de 7000 watts con fuente switching diseñados por mi y creo que cuando tengas
mas experiencia vas a ser mas mesurado en tus opiniones
un abrazo


----------



## Mostdistortion

maravillas dijo:
			
		

> hola resulta que me parece que no entendeis mucho de sonido y menos de etapas. segun que tipo si es mosfet o bipolar. ba por amperios o por voltios. se trata de conseguir en bornes unos voltajes de 200 voltios en alterna señal sinusoidal de sonido y unos 30 amperios reales en borne de altavoz creo que serian muchisimos miles de watios...... es un ejemplo...... dejaros de historias y pensar eso claramente.
> arrojaria unos 6000 w



Me parece que porfiar, se vuelve algo tonto, después de hacer los cálculos, de fogonazo y migueplus, ¡me dio mucha risa escuchar esto de tener 6000w con 2 transformadores de 1000w! me parece que todos sabemos que la energía no se crea ni se destruye y si es un chiste tendría que estar en la sección "donde las ideas convergen" y si no que te lo diga un ingeniero.
Con todo respeto...
¿Esto es un mal chiste o un principiante confundido (y encima enojado)?
y por las dudas comento que Yngwie Malmsteen utiliza en vivo amplificador Marshall de 50w y Steve Vai de 100w.

Saludos.


----------



## ivanutn

maravillasaudio
y el esquema?

te recopmiendo una fuente aparte para todo eso que le queres colocar, te va a salir mas caro comprarle los disipadores a los transistores del regulador que lo que te sale una fuente completa.

pero mas que el esquema del amplificador de 70000W quiero ver el parlante de 3 m (118") de diametro, lo mas grande que escuche que hay( no vi nada) es uno de 100" (2.54m), por eso dudo que hayas hecho uno de 3m. el mas grande que vi es uno de 60" (1.52 m)

mi abuelo siempre me dice . . . . Ver para creer . . . . .


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Con todo el respeto ¿Es necesario seguir delirando?


----------



## DJ DRACO

Buenos dias:
Considero saber bastante bien que un amplificador produce una señal de potencia del orden del 25% al 30% de la potencia que consume.
Por ende si pretendemos 5000W nuestra etapa de potencia debería consumir unos 20000W algo asi como que se alimente de la red de 220V con una corriente de 100Amperès.

Algo imposible.

gracias.


----------



## ivanutn

no es tan bajo el rendimiento de un amplificador, salvo que tu equipo sea clase A a valvulas.

un amplificador clase AB tiene un rendimiento del 65% o 70%


----------



## DJ DRACO

Depende del tipo de amplificador. Pero lo importante es que armé uno de 25W por 2 canales, el cual en realidad solo tira unos 20W aproximadamente, y les puedo asegurar que supera ampliamente la potencia del equipo de audio, el cual dice 400W pmpo. Hoy dia se hace mucha propaganda con eso de la potencia, y la gente se confunde.


----------



## santiago

ahora yo pregunto algo del "superparlante de 3mts" a maxima potencia ay que montarlo en perfiles doble t y amurarlos a maxima potencia x que con un grave el parlante sale disparado a demas comparando una bobina de un motor trifasico que consume 150ampers enorme empleado en compresores de refrigeracion industrial (ej) y demas aplicaciones industriales esos alambres puestos en un parlante seria increiblemente grande y no lo creeria mucho tampoco asique si veo una foto o algo seria mejor . a demas calculen esto 150 ampers = 125 hp aprox que membrana aguantaria eso? no lo se la verdad un amplificador mono de 70000 no se escucharia sonido sino solamente ruido entonces controlar 150 ampers = a un cable de 10mm si no me equivoco.

 yo creo que como todos los de este foro queremos ver imagenes.





"una imagen dice mas que mil palabras"


----------



## ivanutn

que masa mivil tiene ese parlante . . . jeje 3 m .
si van a mentir en el foro mientan pero que sea creible, no digan pabadas porque no aportan nada al foro, es mas lo degradan.



Ivan-UTN-Paraná


----------



## Juan Romero

Ja,ja,ja,ja,ja, eso del parlante de 3metros si es muy imaginativo y sonador, me pongo a pensar y digo suponiendo que se llegara a realizar el parlante nesecitaria una estructura bien grande y fuerte y a la vez pesada con un cono grueso y resistente, un suspensor bien rigido para soportar los cambios brusco de movimientos del cono, ni hablar de la bobina seria muy pasada con un conductor grueso y su electroiman igual. ah y un detalle mas para evitar que las ondas frontales se encuentren con las traseras nesecitaria una caja de resonancia ufffff bien grande si no el parlante se ahoga y no responde en frecuencia.
Ya me resetie, que fintero ese chaval.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

¿Sonará mejor que unos bafles Tannoy con un amplificador Nad?


----------



## proteus7

es puro choro desde que puso  de que el record guines  que ha echo amplificador de potencia elevada se escucho muy chorero


----------



## thecharle

hola amigos yo llegue a armar aplificadores hasta el cs800 peavey de 600 w monoaural a 2 ohms y en modo bridge 1200w a 4 ohms pero me propuse ensamblar uno de mayor potencia y hize uno de 7800w a 2 ohms y la verdad no me funciona  el diagrama esta hay plz agradesco de ante mano la ayuda que me puedan brindar 

saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Otra vez noooç! jua jua jua

es muy tentador ese circuito por lo que veo.


----------



## ivanutn

thecharle

yo te diria que armes el circuito, y lo hagas andar con menos tensión, y colocale pocos transistores de salida, no mas de 3 pares.

y proba como anda, 

es tentador, parece muy simple, pero de seguro que hay algo mal por ahi . . . . . . . . aparte de no tener sentido tanta potencia . . . .


----------



## Francisco Galarza

No confío en ese amplificador.
La etapa de entrada es muy básica, no tiene ni reguladores en la alimentación, ni polarizaciones con corrientes constantes, ni control de offset, ni protección térmica en los transistores. Si calculamos a simpe vista las corrientes, está muy desbalanceada.
La etapa de ganancia de tensión también es dudosa. No tiene ni regulación de bias ni compensación térmica. La corriente en el MJE350, a simple vista, es de 15A! Apuesto a que se derretiría.
Bueno, si alguien diseñara algo tan grande, seguramente le pondría un poco más de atención a las primeras dos etapas en lugar de agregar 10000 transistores de potencia.


----------



## 2fast4you

Volviendo al tema del parlante de 3m, aca encontre algo... uno de 60"
http://www.soundimage.dk/Different-col/Extreme.htm

como habran visto, la caja acustica esta hecha de paredes de ladrillo y concreto, una bestia.

http://www.gizmowatch.com/entry/the-biggest-sub-woofer-ever-made/


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Increible, e inecesario. Como ami me gusta. 

PDara que se usa ese parlantote.!


----------



## santiago

que voladoooooooo esos cables si aguantan el consumo
salu2


----------



## WINY_82

Hola a todos.

Obviamente somos demasiada gente en el mundo y muchisima variedad de formas de  pensar,desarrollar proyectos y medir. 
 asi como en este mundo hay gente que mide las distancias por codos, o pasos, por cuartas de mano, por dedos; la mayoria esta con una medida estandarizada y usa el metro.
Es por eso que en mi opinion personal, debe de haber algunas personas en este gran mundo que tienen su propia escala de medicion de potencia de audio. y que concuerda con una relacion 200:1  a la que la mayoria de nosotros usa. Tal vez el amplificador de 70,000 watt que menciona, seria un equivalente a 350 watt en la escala que la mayoria de este foro maneja.

Con el respeto que se merece. le pido a esta persona que el medible de potencia de sus amplificador lo realice en la escala que manejamos: watts RMS. (Con el fin de evitar desacuerdos y confusiones)

Yo no dudo que maravillasaudio pueda realizar un amplificador de cualquier potencia.  En lo que entraria en controversia es que tipo de escala usa para medir la potencia de los amplificador (PMPO u otro no conocido por la mayoria de nosotros). Por que siendo sinceros 70 Kw Rms en un amplificador con una eficiencia del 70%, Nos involucraria una fuente de poder de al menos (teoricamente) 100 Kw rms= 134 hp.
Para poder alimentar esa fuente de poder tendrias que tener tu propia planta de generacion, o consultarlo con la compañia electrica de tu localidad para que asigne un transformador para solamente alimentar tu amplificador.

Si tienes evidencia de que realizaste un amplificador funcional de 70 Kw Rms, danos evidencia, y dejanos apreciar tu obra.( diagramas, fotos, comentarios de como lo realizaste, analisis tecnicos etc.. vaya lo que se debe de realizar en este foro)
saludos!


----------



## hazard_1998

despues de leer este post completo me llegó a dar verguenza ajena, cierta pena por este tal maravillasaudio y un dejo de tristeza por el poco respeto que se tiene a esta profesion, y tambien un poquitito de risa al ver de que se jactaba de todo lo que hizo con apenas 26 años de edad y luego preguntó como conectar una turbina de ventilacion de 12VCC desde la fuente de 96VCC ( denota el total desconocimiento de electronica) 
yo no digo que este post o estos usuarios desprestigien al foro, pero por favor, no pongan post al pedo, usenlo para buscar ayudas reales o mostrar y ofrecer información real! para hablar pavadas o explorar su mitomania por favor haganlo en la esquina de preferencia de su barrio en compania de amigos y algunas cervezas, no aca.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Muy buena la respuesta, creo haber hablado de esto cientos de veces en el foro, y nunca se satisfacen estos amigos exageradisimos.
en cuento al calculo de fogonazo, yo he hecho calculos tambien, incluso sobre amplificador de 5000watts, y el sobre el de 70000, y siempre llegamos a la misma conclusion:

no hay cable q aguante.
no hay fusibles q toleren.
no hay parlante que soporte.
no hay oidos q no revienten.
no hay imaginacion q no vuele.

saludos.


----------



## oswaldosolano

yo creo que con tanta pelada de cara ese forista no va a subir el diagrama.


----------



## hazard_1998

por cierto, alguien vio las potencias powersoft? me llama poderosamente la atensión la digam k20
www.powersoft.it


----------



## DJ DRACO

se me hizo muy dificil el acceso a esos esquemas. pero si posteas alguno en formato de imagen, y nos dices pq t llaman la atensión, veremos que podemos hacer...
t parece?

saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998

no estan los esquemas draco, es la pagina de la marca powersoft, las digam k20 son amplificadores de 9000w@2ohm por canal en 1 unidad de rack, las fuentes son resonantes, tienen PFC a la entrada, las salidas son clase d, totalmente controlada por dsp, controla los retardos de audio, las frec de corte volumen, todo tipo de seteo, comunicacion rs485 (modbus) la tension de salida maxima es 225v/102A segun su manual de uso, salidas por conectores neutrik de 4 cables por canal, para llevar la realimentacion hasta el parlante.
y todo en una unidad de rack de 19´ increible.......
esos amplificadores estan aca en argentina, son los que usan en river, en estos dias me van a mostrar abierta una digam k10, que es de 6000w por canal.


----------



## hazard_1998

para mas información y para que creas lo que digo metete en la pagina de equaphon

http://www.equaphon.com.ar/news.html


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Me reservo el derecho de "DUDAR", tengo un equipo aiwa en el taller que dice en grande y vivos colores 8300w RMS. Viste como es esto.


----------



## hazard_1998

karapalida, entra a la pagina de equaphon y date cuenta, inclusive valen cerca de u$s8000.


----------



## cronos

eso es una locura como que " 8300w RMS" no sera 8300 P.M.P.O. ?


----------



## hazard_1998

no cronos
son de esa potencia las powersoft
las usan en river, velez, etc


----------



## DJ DRACO

JAJA!
me parece barbaro que la gente se entretenga viendo boludeces como esas! ! !
vos notas las estupideces fisicamente incompatibles con la vida real que estan diciendo en esas paginas.

1) no discuto que las usen en river...
pero cuantas usan? ? ? ? ? ?
2) no discuto que lleven esa potencia de salida...
pero como la logran en un gabinete de esas medidas, con esas versatilidades, con esa corriente de encendido tan baja, con esas caracteristicas? ? ? ? 
3) no discuto que sean clase D...
pero es real que una etapa de poder clase D puede proveernos esa potencia en 2 ohms de impedancia, con que voltaje de salida? ? ? no se quema la bobina del parlante? ? ?
con que corriente de salida? ? ? no se queman las bobinas de las parlantes? ? ?

4) suponiendo q no discuto la potencia... Cómo logran que a esa potencia y trabajando en 2 ( y solo 2) ohms, la calidad del audio sea tan alta? ? ? una THD de 0,005%! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !

o cuantos parlantes (y estoy hablando de muchos) hay que colcoar en serie y en paralelo para q toleren esa potencia, sin mencionar q trabajaran todos juntos dandonos 2 ohms de impedancia? ? ?


muchachos sigan viendo publicidades en internet, asi les va a ir...
la proxima posteo una pagina web diseñada por mi, y ahi voy a colocar etapas de 10Kilowatts hechas a mano por mi. jejejejejejejejejejejajajajajajajajajijijijijijijijjjnjejeje....
pero creanme, estará en internet! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


YO, conozco de cerca el tema sonido, y les digos q se utilizan cosas q nada q ver con estas. y se usan muchas etapas en vez de 1 o 2.

saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Cosas que hay que saber de FÍSICA antes de creer que un solo amplificador de potencia de audio puede disipar 10000 watts.

1) 746 watts = 1HP ----- 10000 watts = 13,4 HP (el doble de la potencia de un motor de combustion interna 4 tiempos 110cc naftero)

2) Tensión de red en paises anglosajones y otros = 110 volts en otros paises es = 220volts
Cómo se sabe, 1 watt = 1 volt x 1 ampér; de esta formula obtenemos que: 10000 watts / 110 V = 90,091 A y 10000 watts / 220 V = 45,455 A.
Si tenemos en cuenta que 1mm2 de cobre tolera un maximo de 3 A sabemos que necesitamos unos 15,2mm2 a 220v de diametro del cable de alimentacion.

3) Todo sistema en el universo, requiere de energia para realizar trabajos, pero no toda la energia que se toma es la que se obtendra en forma de trabajo, gran cantidad debe transformarse en otras formas de energia mas "simples" como la luz y el calor.
En audio, inclusive los famosos amplificador clase D no se logra mayor eficiencia que un 60% a un 65%, teniendo en cuenta esto podemos deducir lo siguiente:
10000 watts --- 65% del total de energia consumido.
15384,62 watts --- 100% de energia necesaria.

si volvemos a las formulas de arriba tenemos q la corriente ahora no es de 45,5 A sino de 70 A, y el cable de alimentacion deberia ser de unos 23,31mm2 a 220v.

si tenemos en cuenta que de los 15384,62 watts unos 5384,62 watts son disipados en forma de calor... tenemos mucho calor que disipar.

como se sabe la forma de disipar el calor es: a travez de grades trozos de metales como aluminio, cobre, etc, y de ventiladores o coolers. imaginemos que clase de ventilador necesitariamos para ventilar esa cantidad de calor... uno muy grande, y obviamente esta turbina requeriria de mas energia, asi q nuestro cable de alimentacion deberia crecer cada vez mas.

al tener en cuenta esto, debemos recordar, que estariamos alimentando el equipo directop de la red domiciliaria de energia, sin aislaciones y sin ningun tipo de seguridad para los usuarios, y rectificando con varios puentes de diodos de 1000 volts por unos 50 amper en paralelo, y unos capacitores enormes en capacidad pero tambien en aislacion. lo cual no existe, la maxima apacidad para aislaciones de 500volts no supera los 100uF, entonces se filtrarian muchisimos ruidos de red, picos de tension, entre otros problemillos, lo cual nos fastidiaria, y jamas nos daria un 0,005% de distorcion.

CON COSAS COMO ESTAS PUEDO SEGUIR PROFUNDIZANDO TODA LA VIDA, Y SIEMPRE VOLVEREMOS A LO MISMO.
LO QUE UNO VE POR INTERNET, DEBE DEJARLO EN INTERNET Y NO COMENTARLO, PQ PUEDEN QUEDAR MUY EXPUESTOS EN CUANTO A LA IGNORANCIA SOBRE ESTOS TEMAS.


----------



## hazard_1998

no seas taaaaan prejuicioso draco. un amplificador clase A tiene una eficiencia de conversion de 25%, uno clase A pushpull al rededor del 43%, un clase AB1 65%, clase AB2 68-72%, un clase B 70-75% un clase D >90%, un clase E (transmision de microondas) >95% un clase T (TRIPATH) >92%

otra cosa, conozco personalmente a la gente de equaphon, inclusive me han invitado a ver las powersoft con las tapas abiertas sin compromiso. por otro lado, estos amplificadores entregan esa potencia bajo norma EIAJ (cabe mencionar) lo que significa que esa potencia es sobre carga resistiva, tono de 1khz mediante rafagas o burst del 25%, potencia RMS continuo la K20 es de 2500W por canal en 2 ohm, lo cual para un amplificador de 1U de rack es muchisimo, por otro lado, la norma EIAJ se creo porque en un programa musical NUNCA tenes un tono continuo. sino que tenes rafagas de programa. solo que este amplificador no se quema, si tenes un acople por ej, se baja la sensibilidad automaticamente. ademas tiene 2000 protecciones mas controladas por DSP y por PC mediante RS485, que es el estandard insustrial de comunicaciones.

no seas prejuicioso. inclusive si te fijas en las especificaciones te daras cuenta de que cumple con las acometidas de entrada y salida a la perfeccion.
(tambien seria bueno que te informes, ya que para tendido de alimentacion de linea con tramos cortos, la densidad media de corriente en un conductor es de 5A/mm2 y no 2, no se de donde sacaste que no hay capacitores de mas de 100uF x 500v
en una simple y berreta fuente de pc usan de 560uF x 450V
igual la fuente que usa es resonante y tiene pfc lo que se traduce en que no usa grandes capacidades-


----------



## DJ DRACO

NO soy desconfiado, y tampoco se tanto de fisica y electronica como sabes vos... pero, si viste de cerquita esas etapas...

podrías describir el tamaño, y si tienen coolers para ventilar, de que tamaño son? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?

pues si para una peavey de 400+400 llevan 2 coolers enormes, con corriente de aire directa desde la parte trasera hacia la delantera del equipo, y con agujeritos de salida de aire por todos lados, no me imagino como serian esos coolers.

A menos que claro, como son CLASE D tienen una eficiencia del 99,9% y disipa re poquito calor?

otra cosita, esa potencia se logra con una salida de un voltaje bajo, como en todos los amplificador y de alta corriente?, pq de ser asi se necesitarian cables gruesitos para los bafles. pues teniendo en cuenta que para la bajada de tension desde el poste hasta un hogar se utilizan cables de 4mm, unos cables bien gruesitos y no creo q toleren tanta corriente como debe tirar ese aparato. pues teniendo en cuenta que de salida tengan unos:
20 volts requieren 500 amperes.
50 volts requieren 200 amperes.
si tiran 100 volts (lo cual es improbable) requieren de 100 amperes.

O será que la salida es de una configuracion H-D-P-K-ISTE extraterrestre y no requiere ni esos voltajes ni esos amperajes? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?

de todas formas cuando tengas esa información pasamela asi voy comprendiendo mejor esas bellezas de la tecnologia y la ingenieria moderna.


----------



## hazard_1998

me molesta tu cinismo y tu necedad, lee, informaciónrmate, y luego discutimos tecnicamente como lograr que eso no caliente.

para mas información busca texto sobre fuentes resonantes ZVS (Zero voltage switching), amplificador conmutados, metodos de correccion de factor de potencia resonantes phase interleaved.... metodos de realimentacion para conexion kelvin de cargas.

mas ayuda y pistas no te voy a dar.


----------



## capitanp

Como me divierte leer los comentarios de los novatos que se sorprenden cuando las potencias superan los 1000W jajajaj y creen que todo se termina con sus parlantes jahro de 18" 200W RMS ojo RMS y 18" jajajaj


voy a ver si pongo algun videito de mi caja doble 18 con parlants B&C cd 1400W cada uno y claro la potencia de 4200W e-sound pro que los mueve, y solo los ""graves""


----------



## KARAPALIDA

jajaja yo tambien me divierto,    

  Voy a poner el video de como despinte mi auto con mi piramid 12" TRIFASICO con arrancador lento  de 25.553,87 wrms conectado con  mi  potencia  RCA 130w modificada con un amplificador de microndas de la segunda guerra mundial que eleva la potencia a 12kw (trifasicos claro esta). Todo el sistema de amplificación entro con esfuerso en un gabinete de DVD HIPSON en desuso.

Ahunque ahora estoy probando con mi nuevo sistema TirabombaSubGrave, con el cual estoy sacando el reboque del comedor, para pintar de nuevo.

Este es un nuevo y curioso sistema el cual por ahora tira Solo bomas de estruendo y uno que otro caramelito dependiendo si es PUM o CHI. 
Como funciona, tiene un sofisticado sistema diseñado en hanoi el cuan detecta la pendiente de la onda de sonido generando intrincados algoritmos matematicos los cuales se adelantan al proximo GOLPE ( grave) y enciende la mecha de la bomba la cual lansa a 1,13 mtros del suelo, estallando el el momento presiso generando  190 dbmtr  a la sombra.  El sistema original funciona con cartuchos de TROTIL (TNT) pero por problemas con las coimas en la aduana, fue reducido a bomba y caramelito nomas.

Para la proxima tengo encargado el un sistemita push pull resiclado.

Con una bomba de vasio Industrial  y un complesor en desuso de una petrolera.

Nos vemos    Pum-chi     pum-chi     pum pum pum- chi. Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

jajajajajajajaja, me haces morir de la risajajajajajajajjaque bien que estuvistejajajaja

P.D:tenes a mano el esquema de todo eso?jajajajaj


----------



## zeta_bola_1

me meoooooooooooo, lo vuelvo a leer y me causa mas gracia todavia


----------



## DJ DRACO

Yo tambien me muero de risa, pero no solo de Karapalida, sino tambien de nuestros amigos los NO NECIOS, LOS SABIOS, LOS DINOSAURIOS en temas de audio.

che
lo del superamplificador trifasico dentro de un dvd me mató, t juro, que sos un groso, jamás hubiese tenido ni la idea de decir eso, pero vos sos un grosoooooooo.

Mejor expresado no podia estar.

Pero, igual t digo una cosita...

Tenemos que creer lo que nuestros amigos nos dicen che, no podemos ser tan necios y retobados, tenemos q entender que ellos hace añoooooooos que trabajan en este tema de audio, con esos equipos, y esas potencias....

eso si, nosotros somos unos boludos marca CAÑÓN por no empezara a fabricar estos equipos de sonido, y hacernos ricos.

jeje, chau muchachos, ya me diverti mucho, mañana vuelvo al foro y veo q mas dicen asi me divierto otro rato.

besitos.


----------



## MFK08

yo creo que el tema se esta desvirtunado un pocquito y se esta tomando para la joda a la gente......cada cual con su tema creer o no creer esta en cada uno....


----------



## DJ DRACO

Mira amigo, yo se que los temas a veces se van desvirtuando, pero la ciencia es exacta, y aunque sea experimental, la fisica ya esta basada en leyes y teorias q deben respetarse.

10000 watts reales de potencia, con 0,05% THD, sin disipacion de calor, 99,9% eficiencia, gabinete de tamaño de dvd, entre otras boludeces, me parecen que no corresponden.


----------



## jose_flash

jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajaj karapalida fue la re-ostia todo ..me estaba meando mientras lo leia..


noo... nnooo ...nooooo me apuesto a que vosotros (los del amplificador) no habeis escuchado 1000 w reales ( de una etapa) ¿na verdad..? sino os pensariais dos veces eso antes de decirlo ...( con todo mi respeto) pero ....naa! eso es falso ..!


----------



## hazard_1998

draco, no lo vuelvo a explicar, la potencia de salida de la digamk20 es de 9000w@2ohm por canal bajo norma eiaj, (burst 25% tono de 1khz), informaciónrmate, estudia, pensa, y discutamos tecnicamente, para esto es este foro, no para ver quien cree y quien no, para eso buscate algun foro religioso o teologico, en electronica hay tecnica, no creencias.
si lees el road test del modelo te aclara que la eficiencia de conversion entre entrada  y salida, es del 850% total (fuente, amplificadores, consumos propios, alimentaciones de control y turbinas). eso supone que un amplificador de 4000w constantes (esa es la potencia total de salida con tono continuo) la potencia absorbida es de 4800w, lo cual son 800w de perdidas repartidas en todo el amplificador, donde la Δt interna media es de 50º y el corte por sobre temp es de 125º


----------



## hazard_1998

fe de erratas, la potencia disipada son 700w y no 800.


----------



## matteuss

jajaja me chute toda la historia; pero queda una pregunta


y el diagrama? jaja


----------



## hazard_1998

naa, no son para hacerlas dy
tienen dsp, los pfc son phase interleaved, la fuente es resonante conmutacion por cero tension con modulacion de fase, y los amplificadores son controlados por dsp, la portadora esta entre 250khz y 500khz, soft switching (tecnicas de dead time automatico mediante medicion de corriente con "brake before make" realimentacion de salida mediante conexion kelvin de cargas por las altas corrientes de salida (102Ap)... esta muuuy linda, pero es irrealizable en casa o en cualquier fabrica de amplificadores clasicos.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Pará, Pará, Pará...

cómo dijiste? ? ? ? ? ? ?

Son irrealizables'? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? 

ha que bien, y yo soy el que cree en boludeces?

flaco andá a comer y despues volvé al foro.

otra cosita: "...la fuente es resonante conmutacion por cero tension con modulacion de fase..." de que estas hablando?

cero tensión? acaso sin tension se logra potencia?
modulacion de fase? estas hablando de un amplificador o de un transmisorde radio frecuencia?

Y algo que no me cierra...

son irrealizables? ? ?, lo dijiste vos flaco, nadie mas lo dijo, si no son posibles de hacer como mierda las hacen ellos? Equaphon o los que mierda sean?
A menos claro, que Equaphon signifique una sigla extraterrestre y ellos si la esten fabricando en el plantea C-GUÍ SO-ÑAN-DO! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !

*Yo les pido a los Moderadores del foro que por favor retiren a este muchacho. NO se si es posible, pero tanta ignorancia toda junta le hace daño al foro.*


----------



## DJ DRACO

Otra cosita de la cual recién me vengo a dar cuenta...

dijiste casi 10000 watts reales en rafagas de lo q t guste, pero en una carga de 2 (dos) ohms? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?

mira flaco, los amplificador de alta potencia, y que si los hay de 500+500, 600+600, hasta 800watts, trabajan en no menos de 8 a 16 ohms, y de ahi para arriba.
otra cosita, ya que vos trabajaste con eso o conoces a la gente q sonoriza river y velez, t pido que me pases un diagrama de como mierda conectas 50 bafles (minimo), para que la configuracion final te de 2ohms y tolere los 10000 watts, y obviamente por los bafles salga sonido y no puro ruidooooooooooooooooo.

*cuando me pases un esquema y lo pueda comprobar de como conectas los 50 bafles de 500 watts minimo y 8 ohms cada uno para q la configuracion final t de 2 (dos) ohms, no t jodo más.*
besitos.


----------



## hazard_1998

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Pará, Pará, Pará...
> 
> cómo dijiste? ? ? ? ? ? ?
> 
> Son irrealizables'? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?
> 
> ha que bien, y yo soy el que cree en boludeces?
> 
> flaco andá a comer y despues volvé al foro.
> 
> otra cosita: "...la fuente es resonante conmutacion por cero tension con modulacion de fase..." de que estas hablando?
> 
> cero tensión? acaso sin tension se logra potencia?
> modulacion de fase? estas hablando de un amplificador o de un transmisorde radio frecuencia?
> 
> Y algo que no me cierra...
> 
> son irrealizables? ? ?, lo dijiste vos flaco, nadie mas lo dijo, si no son posibles de hacer como mierda las hacen ellos? Equaphon o los que mierda sean?
> A menos claro, que Equaphon signifique una sigla extraterrestre y ellos si la esten fabricando en el plantea C-GUÍ SO-ÑAN-DO! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> *Yo les pido a los Moderadores del foro que por favor retiren a este muchacho. NO se si es posible, pero tanta ignorancia toda junta le hace daño al foro.*





bueno, a mi ni vos ni nadie me va a amedrentar, lee bien lo que decis y lo que te digo, no se quien sos, ni de donde, me da lo mismo, yo te trato con respeto, espero minimamente que me trates de la misma manera, no te permito ni que me insultes ni que trates de esta manera a la gente, a nadie, porque todos nos merecemos respeto.

si no sabes que es un convertidor resonante, o no entendes como conmuta por cero tension pregunta, no trates a los demas de ignorantes porque sos vos el ignorante, yo se muy bien de lo que hablo porque me dedico a esto, no es de puro hobbie, trabajo en diseño y proyeccion de fuentes conmutadas y se bastante bien de lo que te estoy hablando. las fuentes zvs se utilizan para bajar las perdidas por conmutacion en la etapa de mañobra, tanto por disipacion en los mosfet cuando cruzan la zona de transconductancia como las perdidas por tiempo de recuperacion cuando se usan igbt, (soft switching) esto se logra añadiendo tiempo resonante en el momento de la conmutacion, que debe ser fijo, y el elemento resonante que es el responsable de cargar y descargar las capacidades paracitas DRAIN SOURCE de los mosfet de mañobra suele ser la inductancia de dispersion del propio transformador de potencia. entonces para poder controlar la salida con lazo cerrado no podes utilizar pwm en un puente h, ya que el momento resonante debe ser fijo. lo que se hace es modular la fase de una pierna del puente h con respecto a la otra, siendo que cada pierna conmuta una cuadrada con tiempo muerto fijo, el cual es ni mas ni menos el tiempo resonante.  y la tension que ve el secundario es la suma vectorial de las tensiones de primario en modo diferencial. informaciónrmate, repito... el ignorante seras vos si seguis hablando sin fundamento.


----------

